# Bitte um Hilfe!!!! (Koi)



## Demian (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe mal eine Frage.... vill. könnt ihr mir weiter helfen!!!
Einer unserer  Koi´s verhält sich seltsam.... anfangs lag er oberhalb auf einen Absatz und
hat sich da auch nicht wegbewegt.... Ist oft an die Wasseroberfläsche geschwommen und hat
Luft geholt. Er hat sich auch von der Gruppe abgekappselt.... Seit heute ist er unten im Teich und liegt da....
Er hat am Kopf so weiße Stellen.....
Bewegt sich kaum.... Habe hier mal ein Bild gemacht....
Vill. könnt ihr mir helfen..... 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Koipaar (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Demian,

da ich kein Tierarzt bin, kann ich natürlich keine Diagnose stellen, aber es könnte eine Pilzerkrankung sein. Du solltest auf jeden Fall den Rat eines Tierarztes einholen.

liebe Grüße von Rhein
Christoph


----------



## koiteich1 (23. Feb. 2014)

Hi
Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt würde ich den Koi in ein separates Becken im Haus oder Garage setzen und die Temperatur langsam auf 20° anheben.
Aber wirklich langsam.
Nach Karpfenpocken sieht es mir nicht aus denke auch eher das es ein Pilz ist
Mit Medikamenten oder Salz wäre ich zur Zeit vorsichtig bevor der Kollege nicht wieder normal schwimmt.
Auf dem 2. Bild sieht man das der Koi die Flossen anlegt da könnten auch __ Parasiten mit dabei sein.
Jetzt wo die Wassertemperatur langsam steigt machen sich die Plagegeister auch bemerkbar.
Haben die anderen Koi auch schon so weise Flecken?


----------



## Zacky (23. Feb. 2014)

Wenn man den Koi so betrachtet, sind die Kiemendeckel auch etwas breiter als der Rest des Körpers. Da könnte auch noch EMS - Energiemangelsyndrom vorliegen, was die Heilung etwas negativ beeinträchtigt. Quarantäne, Temperatur erhöhen und einen Fisch-Doc drüber schauen lassen, halte ich auch für die beste Möglichkeit. So etwas geht auch schon mal per Email, wo zumindest eine Richtung vom Doc angenommen werden kann. Ich drück euch die Daumen!


----------



## koiteich1 (23. Feb. 2014)

Das mit den Kiendeckeln habe ich ja übersehen und so wie es auf dem 1. Bild aussieht könnten die auch verschleimt sein.
Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung da man ohne sich den Koi angesehen hat nichts genaues sagen kann.
Bei einem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das wenn der im Teich bleibt er es leider nicht mehr lange machen wird.
Wie Groß ist der Koi??
Es würde dem ja auch schon helfen ihn in eine Wanne mit genügend Wasser und ausreichend Belüftung zu setzen.
Die Wanne in Keller stellen und das Wasser erwärmt sich dann langsam.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Feb. 2014)

Das die Kiemendeckel hervorstehen ist logisch, der Fisch ist dürr und unterernährt (ich erinnere an Sunny, der sah genauso aus). Mein Tipp :Abstrich machen oder machen lassen, Wasserwerte überprüfen und wenn Du das alles nicht selbst kannst... schleunigst einen Koi bzw Fischdoktor konsultieren. Die weiße Stelle am Kopf kann ein Pilz sein, der macht aber einem gesunden Koi nicht unbedingt den Gar aus. Kann eine Verletzung sein die sich verpilzt hat, ist aber so nicht genau zu bestimmen. Seh zu das Du einen Fachmann zum Fisch oder umgekehrt hinbekommst.


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Feb. 2014)

@Demian 
Habt ihr schon was unternommen ?


----------



## Demian (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo.... ich habe mit jemanden von einer koi-handlung geschrieben.
Ihr die Situation genau beschrieben. Sie hat das geantwortet:
Durch die sehr stark hervortretenden Augen, sieht es sehr danach aus, dass es sich um ein Bakterielles Problem handelt. Leider kann man nicht mehr tun. Bei den Temperaturen zur Zeit ist tritt dieser Fall öfter auf. Man könnte den Tieren helfen wenn man den Keimdruck im Wasser senkt. Aber bei den momentanen Temperaturen ist das sehr schwer. Da hilft leider nur abwarten. 
LG.....


----------



## Vera44 (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Demian!

Ich gebe Armin Recht, da hilft nur das Fischi ins Haus holen, langsam "aufwärmen" dann kannst Du ihn mit Medikamenten behandeln. Ich hatte die TA von Dr. Bretzinger bei uns die hatte Formol und noch was für die __ Parasiten verordnet. Vorher hatte ich dem Fischi noch ein Salzbad verabreicht. Schau mal
*Schock beim Anblick*


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Feb. 2014)

Ich würde den auf alle Fälle separat setzen nicht das es die anderen auch noch ansteckt.
Kann nur hoffen das die noch nichts haben.
Das wäre dann schlecht da ihr die ja alle verkaufen wollt und kranke Koi kauft leider keiner.


----------



## Joerg (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Demian,
falls du keine Möglichkeit hast den Koi extra zu halten, sollte eine leichte Aufsalzung das Problem mildern.
Du könntest ohne andere Koi und Pflanzen zu gefährden erst mal langsam 20KG Salz einbringen, wenn dein Teich 20m³ groß ist.

Den Keimdruck kann man auch mit WW senken. Jeden Tag 10-20% Wasser wechseln, dabei auf die Temperatur achten.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Feb. 2014)

Das ist doch völliger Unsinn. Wo sind denn die Augen stark hervorgetreten? Das sind stinknormale Koiaugen. Wenn so ein krankes Koiauge aussieht, dann ist mein halber Bestand krank. Ich sagte Koidoc bzw Fachmann... nicht Koihandlung. Wie ist Deine Wassertemperatur?


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Feb. 2014)

Hau da auf keinen Fall Salz rein solange Du nicht weist um was es geht !!!
Denn wenn ihr dann den Bestand behandeln müsst ist Salz für einige Medikamente sehr gefährlich !!!
Teilwasserwechsel solltet ihr auf alle Fälle machen.
Probiere mal von einem Tierarzt etwas genaueres zu erfahren Dr. Bretzinger zb. gibt da auch ab und an Auskunft da kannst du auch mal die Bilder hin senden.
Aber wie gesagt Verndiagnosen sind schwer.


----------



## koimen (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Demian

Wie es bereits von vorangegangenen Antworten würde ich auch zuerst den Unterernährt ausehenden Koi in einem Quarantänebecken separat behandeln.
Habe in deinem Profil unter "Besonderheit" gesehen; Teichauflösung April 2014.......schade, aber es geht mich persönlich nichts an.
Aber wenn Du nach Hilfe bittest, schau das du das gesamte Equipement nochmals auf vordermann bringst. Denn die restlichen Koi sehen ja ziemlich gross und visuell gesund aus, vorrausgesetzt die Fotos entsprechen deinem Profil und sind einigermassen aktuell.

Du musst nun bis zur Teichauflösung im April beim Hauptteich wirklich wöchentlich WasserWechsel  (10-20% der Gesamtmenge) durchführen. Damit lässt der Keimdruck nach und die Koi werden dadurch nicht weiter geschwächt. Das "gesunde" abgeben von Koi ist dann ein anderes Thema..........und die Abnehmer werden hoffentlich entsprechend handeln.

*mind. wichtigste Wasserwerte messen: Und mitteilen......*
Datum --.--.2014 Zeit --:--Uhr
20'000Liter Wasser (?unbeheizt/?beheizt) bei 27`Koi Grösse ca 20cm' bis 65cm gemäss Profil
*W.Temp*. ?°
*PH=* > ?
O2= ? mg/l
*GH *= ?
KH = ?
NH3/NH4 = ?
*NO2*  =  ? mg/l
*NO3 *= ? mg/l
PO4= ? mg/l
Kannst du selber einen Abstrich Haut & Kiemen durchführen?
Bei mindestens 2 Koi im Teich?

Denn sichtlich *unwohlfühlenden mager wirkenden* (evt. männlichen) *Koi*.....nimm den bitte raus. Hast du einen Notfilter, dann den Koi in ein *Not-Becken* mind. 500Liter das hoffentlich schon mal gewässert war am besten im Haus/Garage (wenn noch allenfalls ein Mini Nachkömmling rummschwimmt mit reinsetzen oder sonst den kräftigsten Kleinsten).
Becken mit Teichwasser zu 2/3 und 1/3 Kaltes Frischwasser WT max 3° wärmer, nicht mehr aber sicher nicht kälter aus dem du in nimmst.
Wenn der Raum beheizt ist, kannst du anstelle Heizstab, mit dem obligaten täglichen WW die WT zusätzlich leicht anheben max 2°. Hier kannste schauen wie ich es mal gemacht hatte mit dem *aufsalzen* usw. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-ist-nun-auch-fertig.6675/page-11#post-250128
Zuerst hatte es geklappt leider ist es später wieder ausgebrochen und dieser Koi verstarb.
Ich denke aber bei Dir sollte es klappen wenn du den Aufwand nicht scheust und der Koi bei erhöhter WT wieder anfängt zu fressen (bitte entsprechendes Start-Futter)...dann unbedingt WW noch fleissiger bei so wenig Inhalt und Wasserwerte täglich überprüfen.

Wenn Du das durchziehst, unbedingt bessere Fotos des Koi einstellen.....und schau in überall genau an....auch Kiemen. Ein Hautabstrich wäre wirklich von Vorteil wenn du das selber kannst....und *keine zusätzlichen Mittelchen reinschütten beim salzen*. Solange keine genaue Diagnose vorhanden ist, ist das mit dem Salz die beste Variante. Nimmt den Druck vom Fisch und die wärmere Umgebung mit einem kleinen Mitschwimmer tut im schlussendlich gut/besser als im aktuellen Zustand.......auch immer ausreichend belüften nicht vergessen neben der Umwälzpumpe.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem Koi wünscht Kari

PS: An alle anderen Mitleser......das ist meine Ehrfahrung von meinen Koi. Und ist sicher nicht die ultimative Endlösung (Bin kein KoiDoc). Aber  diese Variante kann jeder Koifreund gegenüber seinen Koi mit einfachen Mitttel durchführen/erlernen.
Mal sehen vielleicht schreibe ich (meinen Senf) wieder etwas mehr rein hier im Forum (Ausser Tagebuch).


----------



## koiteich1 (26. Feb. 2014)

Habt ihr jetzt schon was unternommen??
bzw. wie geht es dem Koi?


----------



## Ulli (26. Feb. 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Das ist doch völliger Unsinn. Wo sind denn die Augen stark hervorgetreten? Das sind stinknormale Koiaugen. Wenn so ein krankes Koiauge aussieht, dann ist mein halber Bestand krank. Ich sagte Koidoc bzw Fachmann... nicht Koihandlung. Wie ist Deine Wassertemperatur?


Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe das wie Moonlight, die Augen sind nicht das Problem. Der Koi ist viel zu dünn, klemmt die Flossen und die grauen Stellen sehen mir eher nach __ Parasiten aus, eventuell Costia oder andere Hauttrüber. Das Verhalten deutet auch darauf hin.  Pilz sieht eher aus wie Watte.

Da orakeln leider dem Koi nicht hilft: Bitte keine Mittelchen und kein Salz, sondern eine(n) Fachmann-(frau) holen, Abstrich machen lassen und dann gezielt behandeln.  Den Fisch aus dem Teich nehmen und die Temp langsam erhöhen hilft bei der Behandlung sicherlich.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Moonlight (26. Feb. 2014)

Gibt es denn nun etwas Neues? Was macht der Koi, wie geht's ihm... huhu. Warst doch kurz nach 11Uhr da, wir warten auf Dein Statement...


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Feb. 2014)

Na so wichtig ist der Koi scheinbar auch nicht da keine Antworten mehr kommen ?


----------



## Demian (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo....
zuerst vielen Dank für die vielen Tips!!!
Worüber wir uns sehr gefreut haben. 
Ich habe denn Dr. Benzinger eine E-Mail geschickt mit denn Bildern von dem Koi!!!
Das mit dem Wasserwechsel wollen wir dieses Wochenende durchführen.
Bei der Gelegenheit wollen wir uns denn Koi auch nochmal genau anschauen. (Kiemen)
Was uns aufgefallen ist... er hällt sich jetzt seit 2 tagen nicht mehr im ganz tiefen Wasser auf sonder liegt oberhalb auf denn Absätzen
im Teich!!! Wo man ihn auch mehr unter beobachtung hat.
Uns sind die Fische nicht egal und natürlich versuchen wir zu schauen was wir für denn Koi tun können.
Aber man muss uns auch verstehen.... Es ist immer noch etwas anders wenn man kein Koi-Liebhaber ist.
Manche würden da ein Vermögen rein stecken alles in die Wege leiten das es dem Kois wieder gut geht.
Aber wir haben 1. nicht die Möglichkeit der Quarantäne bzw eines anderen Beckens, was das um einiges schwieriger macht.
Aber wir versuchen trotzdem mit einfachen dingen ihm zu helfen.
Ich denke wir versuchen das mit dem Wasserwechel und ich mach nochmal neue Bilder von unserem Patienten.


----------



## Demian (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Ulli,
Costia glaub ich ist es nicht.... diese Stellen sind nicht wund oder gerötet....


----------



## Ulli (1. März 2014)

Hallo Demian,

bei Costia oder anderen __ Parasiten müssen die Stellen nicht unbedingt gerötet oder wund sein. Es kann auch einfach ein Grauschleier auf der Scheimhaut sein, schlimmer wäre, wenn die Kiemen angegriffen wären. Also Du wirst um einen Abstrich nicht herumkommen, sonst weiß man nicht, was der Koi hat. Er ist wirklich sehr dünn, deshalb liegt der Verdacht nahe, er hat schon länger Probleme.  Costia & Co sind Schwächeparasiten, die kommen dann, wenn der Koi ein Problem hat und sind oft auch Sekundärkrankheiten. 

Warten wir mal Dr. Bretzingers Antwort ab, Wasserwechsel ist auf jeden Fall gut. Detaillierte Bilder sind immer interessant!

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Demian (2. März 2014)

Hallo.... also wir haben heute einen Wasserwechsel durchgeführt und haben denn Koi nochmal herraus geholt.
Habe festgestellt das die linke Kieme etwas angeschwollen ist.... Und das die Augen schon weit nach draußen stehen!!!
Habe versucht so gut es geht Bilder zu machen!!! Wir haben beim durchschauen noch einen Koi gefunden der eine weiße Stelle 
an der Flosse hat!!! Haben ihn kurz nach draußen geholt um die Stelle besser zu sehen. An der Unterseite ist diese auch weiß und 
leicht verkrustet.... Aber ihm geht es Gesundheitlich wirklich gut.
Naja schaut euch die Bilder an....
Haben schon überlegt ob wir denn einen Koi (Hauptpatient) mal in Kochsalzwasser tun. Mal für 1-2 Stunden.... 
Vill. hilft das ja.... Haben die Stelle am Kopf mit Wasserstoffperoxid und einer Wundheilsalbe versorgt....
So wurde es und geraten von dem Koihandel....Ist auch etwas weniger geworden!!! Aber nicht viel!!!
LG


----------



## koiteich1 (2. März 2014)

So wie es aussieht sind bei dem Koi die Kiemen stark verschleimt.
Das mit dem Salzbad würde ich jetzt auch machen.
Aber den Koi dabei genau beobachten.
Hier mal eine Anleitung für ein Kurzzeitsalzbad:
http://www.oldenburg-koi.de/archiv/salzbehandlung-wie/


----------



## Demian (2. März 2014)

Ja denke auch.... Die Anleitung ist super!!! Müssen uns jetzt mal noch ne zweite Wanne besorgen.... 
Wie oft soll man das Wiederholen??? Oder macht man das dann abhängig von dem befinden?


----------



## koiteich1 (2. März 2014)

Ein Kurzzeitbad sollte nie öfter als 2-3mal im Abstand von 3 Tagen hintereinander dürchgeführt werden. Da die Schleimhautzellen der Koi erschöpfen können und es kann zu einem Hautschleimmangel kommen.
Aber bitte JOD FREIES SALZ verwenden !!!!!!! gibt es in jedem Supermarkt für ein paar Cent.
und auf alle Fälle den Koi genau beachten das wenn er kippt sofort in eine andere Wanne mit Teichwasser das er sich wieder erholen kann.


----------



## Demian (2. März 2014)

Alles klar... Vielen Dank!!! Hoff das hilft denn kleinen ein wenig....


----------



## koiteich1 (5. März 2014)

Hi
Wie schaut es aus gibt's was neues??


----------



## Demian (5. März 2014)

Hallo...
das kann ich dir am Wochende sagen.... Da wollen wir das Salzbad machen.... und wieder Wasserwechsel....


----------



## koiteich1 (10. März 2014)

Das Wochenende ist vorbei
Gibt's was neues ?


----------



## Demian (10. März 2014)

Hallo..... 
wir hatten am Wochenende Besuch von einem Koiteichbesitzer 
und er hat sich das auch mal angeschaut und meinte wir sollen 
das mit dem Salzbad lassen und es mit Malchit versuchen. 
Der Koi könnte das eventuell nicht überstehen. Weil er ja schon
sehr schlapp ist.


----------



## koiteich1 (10. März 2014)

Malachit ich denke er meint Malachit grün ist gegen Fischparasiten Ichthyo-Trichodina-Chilodonella und Costia
Ohne einen Abstrich gemacht zu haben würde ich so ein Mittel auf keine Fälle einsetzen
Das müsste der "Koiteichbesitzer" auf alle Fälle wissen!!
Warum hat er nicht gleich mal einen Abstrich gemacht??
Ich würde es als noch mit einem Salzbad probieren.
Bei Beobachtung sieht man ja wenn der Koi kippt und dann sofort in eine Wanne mit salzfreiem Wasser


----------



## Demian (11. März 2014)

Hallo.... weil der Koiteichbesitzer das hat auch machen lassen.
Ich werde mich die Woche mit dem in Verbindung setzen und schauen was der sagt....


----------



## koiteich1 (16. März 2014)

Gibt es was neues ?


----------



## Moonlight (16. März 2014)

Nur weil der Typ einen Koiteich sein Eigen nennt , heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er auch Ahnung davon hat. Und wie man an dem Ratschlag sehen kann, scheint es dahingehend etwas zu mangeln. Auch ich würde kein Malachit im Teich einsetzen... zumindest nicht zu der Jahreszeit. Was ist eigentlich aus der Idee, Dr Bretzinger zu konsultieren, geworden?


----------



## Demian (20. März 2014)

Lagebericht: Haben unser Sorgenkind rein geholt und versuchen die Wassertemperatur ansteigen zu lassen.
Dr. Bretzinger hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.


----------



## Moonlight (20. März 2014)

Lasst die Temperatur langsam ansteigen, max.2Grad täglich.


----------



## Demian (27. März 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
zu erst wollte ich mich bei allen bedanken die mir hier so weit es geht geholfen haben!!! 
Doch leider hat unser Sorgenkind es nicht geschafft!!! Haben uns für die angenehmere Behandlung
entschieden (ihn rein zuholen und Temperatur ansteigen zu lassen).
Aber er hat es nicht geschafft!!! Denke das was er hatte war schon zu weit fortgeschritten!!!
Denke eine Salz/Malachitbehandlung hätten ihn sofort umgebracht!!!
Nun aber auch noch was positives, denn Rest der Truppe geht es gut!!! 
Also nochmals Danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## Moonlight (27. März 2014)

So schlimm sah er gar nicht aus. Wie war denn die Auffindesituation?  und wie schnell hast Du die Temperatur abgehoben?


----------



## wusi (28. März 2014)

Hallo!

Tut mir leid, dass ihr euren Patienten verloren habt!
Einen Befund von einem Tierarzt hast du nach wie vor nicht bekommen?
Vor allem die weißen Stellen am Kopf würden mich auch interessieren. 
Weil nach einem Pilz sieht das ja eingentlich nicht wirklich aus oder? 

Gut, dass es dem Rest gut geht!

LG


----------



## Demian (31. März 2014)

Hallo....
habe ihn auf der seite liegend vorgefunden....
An denn Abend zuvor konnte er sich auch kaum noch halten, ist immer wieder umgekippt!!!
Haben ihn in ein Becken rein getan und im Wohnzimmer platziert....
Nein eine Rückmeldung hab ich immer noch nicht bekommen von dem Tierarzt!!!
Schade... so wüsste man was es war... Wir können uns auch nicht vorstellen was es gewesen sein könnte!!!
Ja dem Rest gehts gut.... Schwimmen fleißig im Teich rum!!!


----------

